# Ford RS classic HDR - more pics added page 2



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

UPDATED ON PAGE TWO WITH A FEW MORE IMAGES :THUMB:

I know its not everyones cup of tea but I've had a lot of time to myself recently after being injured at work, Therefore lots of time to mess about with photography stuff that I've never really bothered with.

I took these last summer at Tatton Park and only adjusted them a bit with a HDR programme Ive had for a while but never used. Ive got abot 300 photos from there of various classics but my favourites are the old mkI and II Escorts as they were all I drove as a kid.

Mine was daytona yellow with blue "go Faster stripes" and rostyle wheels :lol::lol: !!!

Hope you like 'em :thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

They look fantastic!:argie: It's like they have been transported to jurassic park:lol:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

The first one especially is great, looks almost like a painting! I'd bet there'd be a fair few out there who would like that on canvas! :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the first car the best but I prefer the second picture. The first one dose not look quite right. Don't know if the settings need slightly tweaked or something just looks a bit off in my opinion.

Always good to have a play though :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

id_doug said:


> I like the first car the best but I prefer the second picture. The first one dose not look quite right. Don't know if the settings need slightly tweaked or something just looks a bit off in my opinion.
> 
> Always good to have a play though :thumb:


You are right matey The first one is a bit more enhanced than the second. The mark Two picture has only subtle adjustments the first was quite heavy on HDR. I might have a mess with some of the others I have too.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Horses for courses I guess. The poster before me preferred the first by the sounds of it. That's the great thing about subjects like this, they are so subjective.

If you do have a play, post some more up :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning never seen a red one the cibie's look amazing the best ford classic for me oh well apart from RS500 that is


----------



## nitronick (Aug 1, 2007)

Both are excellent, but I have to say the first one just stands out so much more for me.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the first car but as with most HDR it looks odd, can you reduce the saturation a tad, I find that often helps :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Brazo i'll have a mess about with it, see what i come up with. It was my first mess around with HDR so still learning a lot. Got a couple more to put up too. :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

The Focus ST is only included for you young wipper snappers to oggle at :thumb: It was parked at the side of the AUTOGLYM stand

My first car was an 'M' Registerd Hilman Hunter back in 1980 !!!!!!!!

After the Hunter I've had a mess about with the first three other photos, but thought I'd throw in a few other ones of my favourites from the day as they came out of the camera.

Hope you like at least one of 'em



























I included this one because I thought it made a statement. The old guy had owned the Ford Zephyr for over 51 years, a very nice fella too.


----------

